# Western Wideout Rigs, Wiring, and Controllers for sale



## Dodge98 (Mar 5, 2007)

For sale I have a the following:

Off of a 2013 Chevy 3500 Diesel 4x4 - Complete truck side for Western Wideout including the entire rig, wire harness, and controller - $900.00 obo for entire set up

Off of a 2009 GMC Sierra 2500 Gas 4x4 - Complete truck side for Western Wideout including the entire rig, wire harness, and controller $900.00 obo for entire set up

Everything is here, but would suggest new bolts for mounting everything.

The 09 equipment had 4 winters of use and the 13 equipment had 2 winters of use. All the equipment was pulled off 2 years ago and has just been sitting in my garage. I can be reached at [email protected] with any questions.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Dodge98 (Mar 5, 2007)

Want them outta my garage so gonna move the price to $700 for each set up.


----------



## Dodge98 (Mar 5, 2007)

Another week goes by and another $100 off. Any takers out there for $600 a setup?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Willing to ship it? Cost 48230?


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll send a PM.


----------



## Dodge98 (Mar 5, 2007)

Local guy came and picked them up. Everything is gone. Sorry fellas.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok thanks anyway


----------

